

Opera Q2: Sales Up 32% To $52.1M; Mobile Surges, Desktop Flat - Brajeshwar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/opera-q2-mobile-browse/

======
manojlds
I am really surprised and many time pissed off ( as a Opera user) that Opera
desktop doesn't have as much user share as it should. I don't know what it
missed. Many of the new features in browsers these days would trace back to
Opera. Many features in Opera are not found in other browsers. But still, it
remains flat. Sad.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I use and am a fan of Opera as well, but the features you talk about are UI
features. Those are nice, but what matters is standards compatibility and that
is where Opera lags behind.

Just to name a few missing things: flexbox (supported by most browsers for
years now), no requestAnimationFrame, no IndexedDB, no css calc(), No blob
urls, no 3d transforms.

~~~
CoryMathews
As a developer we still cannot use them until we can drop support for IE8. So
it really does not matter at all if other browsers support them or not.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Who is this we you speak of? You can drop support for IE8 any time you want.
I'd rather not drop support for the latest version of Opera though, which I've
had to do simple because it doesn't have flexbox.

~~~
CoryMathews
How can you say you can drop support for IE8? Its still hugely popular (13+%
of market). While I love opera (my daily browser but only 2% of market) I
could see dropping support for Opera before IE8, until IE8 loses more market
share.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> How can you say you can drop support for IE8?

Simple, I don't live in a world where the target audience for every site I
write is 100% of available web users. Some projects are directed at corporate
users with IE8, some are directed at mobile browsers.

------
StavrosK
Even though I switched to Chrome, I hope Opera does well. It still has my
heart, I've used it for seven years or so.

------
Tomis02
Even though it can't compete with the marketing of Chrome and Firefox, Opera
is still the best browser.

------
rimantas
Ok, sales up. How about usage? I had Opera Mini on my Sony-Ericsson a few
years ago. Used it maybe half a dozen of times.

~~~
andyking
I use it all the time - 3G coverage is patchy where I live, and Opera Mini is
far quicker and more reliable over a slow mobile connection than trying to
load a bloated 300k+ page over a 12kbps GPRS link.

